# Ride reports on the Oltre?



## Lars1 (May 5, 2011)

Has anyone any experience with the Oltre yet? How does it compare to the T-cube ( which is a very good bike) and the Infinito?


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi! I haven't tried the Sempre or the T-cube but have owned Xl carbon and 928 Sl (non IASP) before. Of course it's hard to compare the different bikes and even more so when it's been years between the rides but I'll give it try...

First the Xl carbon. My memory of it was that it was very stiff but also comfortable to ride. The stiffness was especially nice in hilly terrain. The bike were a bit on the heavy side though.

Then I got the 928 Sl. When I first took the frame in my hand I thought it was as light as a feather. Built up with Shimano stuff it was very light. It was a great bike and the "lightness" was great! This bike was also great riding in hilly terrain. This thanks to being so light. I think this bike wasn't as stiff as the Xl carbon but all in all a better bike. 

Then I got the Oltre! The frame wasn't as light as the 928 but it looked (looks) just great! I have built it up with Sram Red. When finished it is light enough (about 6,5 kg) and looks great! After riding it for some months I must say it's the best bike I have ever owned. I don't know if it's my imagnination or all the money spent or simply just the truth! It is just as stiff as the Xl carbon and as light as the 928 Sl. When you push down the pedals you can feel that the power is going straight to the wheels. This is really helping all the time, instead of waisting power moving air you are using it moving the bike forward. It's great in hilly terrain, in sprints and in sunday riding. 

So My conclusion is that though the Oltre is a bit pricey it's money well spent if you want the best!


----------



## firemanj92 (May 17, 2010)

beautiful build, I might add


----------



## Lars1 (May 5, 2011)

I have had a few rides on my Oltre nero now. It'sjust as fantastic as I thought it would be. My last two bikes has been a 928 T-cube and an Infinito. I liked the T-cube best, it being slightly more "a racing bike" in feel, than the Infinito. Nevertheless, I was very impressed with the Infinito as well. The combination of comfort and sharp response is intriguing. I found the steering on the Infinito slightly uninspiring. A bit soft in the front end, even though it's actually really precise. It's more a matter of preference and taste. 
Back to the Oltre .. It's driveline is very direct and ultra sharp. You can feel that all the effort you put in transfer very directly into forward speed. It's stiffness and geometry in the front end gives it an incredibly sharp handling. I have dived into turns at speeds that would have put me on the limit with any other bike I have been on. The Oltre just sails trough. Stable and predictable. To test this bikes limits will probably put my courage to the test big time. It's light and balanced. And the combination of the race sharp handling and the surprising degree of comfort really impresses me. I am very pleased.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Lars1 said:


> I have had a few rides on my Oltre nero now. It'sjust as fantastic as I thought it would be. My last two bikes has been a 928 T-cube and an Infinito. I liked the T-cube best, it being slightly more "a racing bike" in feel, than the Infinito. Nevertheless, I was very impressed with the Infinito as well. The combination of comfort and sharp response is intriguing. I found the steering on the Infinito slightly uninspiring. A bit soft in the front end, even though it's actually really precise. It's more a matter of preference and taste.
> Back to the Oltre .. It's driveline is very direct and ultra sharp. You can feel that all the effort you put in transfer very directly into forward speed. It's stiffness and geometry in the front end gives it an incredibly sharp handling. I have dived into turns at speeds that would have put me on the limit with any other bike I have been on. The Oltre just sails trough. Stable and predictable. To test this bikes limits will probably put my courage to the test big time. It's light and balanced. And the combination of the race sharp handling and the surprising degree of comfort really impresses me. I am very pleased.


Pics...pics...pics...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lars1 (May 5, 2011)

The Oltre nero


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Oltre Nero=WOW!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Santa Madonna de Ghisello..that's a seriously wicked looking machine...it looks fast standing still.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Very nice, did you weigh the cages? I have some and they are not as light as advertised.


----------



## jan erik (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello everybody! My first post here and like Lars1 I got a Nero.

Coming from a C2C 928 this is a new world. I could not imagine how much faster it felt. Its stable in 80kmt/hours and when you start pedaling from standstill its just accelrates like a bat out of h###!

I was a little bit sceptic and I did not want a racebike which felt to stiff and racy. But Oltre combines stiffness and comfort in a way that I didnt think was possible.

I would have posted a picture or two but it comes up with a error that I need to have 10 posts before attaching a picture


----------



## jan erik (Aug 25, 2011)

Here Goes!

Oh yes; I HAVE cut the steerer and replaced cage with a Elite Phase

And Bora U2 is on their way

Its very difficult to take photos which justifies how the frame looks like. It must be seen in real life


----------



## Ruonpoint (Aug 22, 2011)

jan erik said:


> Here Goes!
> 
> Oh yes; I HAVE cut the steerer and replaced cage with a Elite Phase
> 
> ...


I just looked at that bike like a hot hot woman. Damn! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## iscarrr (Aug 29, 2008)

Dam those Nero Oltre's looks crazy. Could maybe do with a few more celeste highlights, especially the one all blacked out minus the bar tape - but thats a minor complaint! 

Would love to see one of these in the flesh.


----------



## mjd (Apr 20, 2010)

Took me a while but ended up buying the celeste. Black was very nice but I thought I would get tired of cleaning it. Sweet looking ride though Lars


----------



## Wookster (Oct 2, 2011)

I love this bike especially in celeste, it looks fast standing still!!!


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

os72 said:


> So My conclusion is that though the Oltre is a bit pricey it's money well spent if you want the best!


Can you post some better pictures of this bike maybe some of the finer detail work?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

The Nero's look outstanding. Thanks for the feedback. I hope to build Nero with record and will continue to use and love my eurus 2 way fits. I hope to score a Fizik Alliente VS in black/celeste. I'd go celeste bar tape.b


----------

